# Oatmeal?



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Mine get gassy and weird poops with any grain at all. I even do grain free treats.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Let us know how it goes. Oatmeal would be something I would consider letting them have. Lily and Peeves do get some human food as treats, such as licking yogurt from the bowl (I eat my yogurt plain or with a bit of cinnamon, and I make it myself with organic milk). I like giving them a tasty treat that way as a bonding opportunity. They pay attention to everything we eat.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Lily CD: I gave it to her yesterdat. I sprinkled a little flax and hemp seeds into mine so she got a little of that too. I gave her a tablespoon and she appreciated it and I didn't notice anything bad, so I'm going to give her some every time I eat it and see how it goes. 

Maybe yogurt would be a healthy thing for her too. Piper is a foodie so she will love it I'm sure. 

pr


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

When I feed my dogs homemade, the base is usually oatmeal. The only problem I ever noticed is that if I make it with two parts water to one part oats, they have to pee every ten minutes! Haha So I now make it one to one and it's pretty thick. Not the sort of thing you need to worry about when feeding just as a supplement. : P No other problems noted and they've been on that diet for months at a time (but are currently on kibble for the convenience). Just like people, though, every dog will respond differently to foods! : )


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

The kibble that Hans is eating now has oats for the only grain. I had originally tried to feed him a grain free food but haven't had much luck finding one he likes...I'm not sure why he doesn't like them, but he sure doesn't. He's doing great on the food with the oats, though. I also give him yogurt a few times a week...just plain organic Greek yogurt. He loves it. And it seems like if I stop giving him the yogurt his ears get a little yeasty, so that's the only people food he gets.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

When I first started home-feeding, about 16 years ago I was using Dr. Pitcairns recipes. Lots of oatmeal, and never any problems. I did that for years. I feed differently now, but still give them my leftover breakfast oatmeal. They like it, and oats actually have a lot of good things going for them.


----------

